# Updated layout



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

I recently configured my track plan. Actually, I am always reconfiguring my track plan, lol. Here is a photos and my latest locos


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice pair of NS Engines!


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

MattyVoodoo said:


> Nice pair of NS Engines!


Thanks. The headlights are really bright too.


----------

